# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Vasectomy and Low T

## 45factor

Okay, here's another possible reason for Low T ???  :Tear: 

Read the below copy/paste and give me your views....

Yes, getting a vasectomy can reduce your testosterone levels . Your doctor may deny it, and claim there's no logical mechanism behind it. 

The unfortunate truth is, getting your tubes tied may effect your testes and testosterone production. 

A Simple Explanation: 

By preventing sperm from leaving your testes your body may signal an autoimmune reaction where it views your sperm as a foreign invaider. 

Your immune cells may attack your sperm, and since they reside in your testes, will also destroy your testosterone producing cells.

----------


## 45factor

Other Causes of Low Testosterone might be due to:

1. Age. 
2. Acquired brain injury. 
3. Testicular damage. 
4. Vasectomy. 
5. Medications (prescription and recreational).

----------


## ScotchGuard02

This is interesting. Any science behind this?

----------


## 45factor

I wish I would have been smart enough to have done all this research and asked questions back when I had mine done... See the below Copy/Paste

According to Dr. Talma Samuel and Dr. Noel Rose in the 1980 Journal of Clinical and Laboratory Immunology, Having been induced by the individuals own untreated [sperm] antigen the response [to vasectomy] justifies the most rigorous definition of autoimmunity. The wide scale use of vasectomy, therefore, provides the clinical immunologist with a unique opportunity to study a longstanding, induced autoimmune response in otherwise normal human subjects.

Hundreds of medical research articles and several books by numerous doctors over the last three decades have examined the issues of vasectomy and the effects the procedure can have on the body. A partial list of these articles can be found in the reference section of the dontfixit.org web site. Unfortunately, much of that information has been well concealed from the public eye. Studies and cases have described findings of increased incidences of many disorders, including: 

· Adrenal gland dysfunction
· Atheosclerosis (hardening of the arteries leading to heart disease)
· Autoimmune orchitis (degeneration of testicular tissues due to antibody action)
· Chronic inflammation including the formation of sperm granulomas
· Chronic testicular pain (Post-Vasectomy Pain Syndrome)
· Circulatory problems including phlebitis
· Congestive and infectious epididymitis
· *Decreased testicular function including changes in testosterone production*· 
· Erectile dysfunction/impotence 
· Gangrene of the scrotum and other serious infections 
· Generalized lymph node enlargement 
· Hypoglycemia
· Life-long autoimmune (allergic) responses
· Liver dysfunction 
· Loss of libido
· Lung cancer
· Lupus
· Migraine and other related headaches
· Multiple myeloma
· Multiple sclerosis
· Narcolepsy
· Neuropathy (nerve pain and damage)
· Non-Hodgkins lymphoma
· Personality disturbances
· Prostate cancer
· Prostatitis
· Pulmonary embolism
· Rheumatoid arthritis
· Scrotal and epididymal cyst formation including Spermatocele and Hydrocele cysts
· Staph infections including infections of the heart valves
· Testicular atrophy (shrinking of the testicles)
· Testicular cancer
· Urolithiasis (kidney stones).
· Vasitis nodosa (chronic inflammation of the vas deferens)

 :Hmmmm:  WOW

----------


## lovbyts

Hmmm well I think most of those are worst case scenario and also some are over the top.

I had it done. I have no idea what it did to my test levels but I had so much other stuff going on the past 20 years I cant blame that alone but it probably didnt help.

----------


## 45factor

I agree in part but, in some cases like with myself I would fall under multiple issues in the above list and many from the typical list. 

Others might not even know to possibly connect the dots on Low-T and any of the above??? Just hard to believe in this day and age we don't know more...

Had I known then what I know now I could have had a different life but, there was so little information out there then and even today it's buried under and around so much BS. 

For the men that have never even considered the possiblity of having Low-T early on they like myself would had never even thought to have researched it in most cases. 

More should be done to educate at an earlier age to help prevent or diagnose thus saving him from possible mistakes or even overlooking cases that could be treated sooner than later.  :0wacko: 

Anyone - Please continue to add any additional information or views...

----------

